# Vitamins for good sperm counts after a vasectomy reversal



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi

My husband is on multi vits as he will be having a reversal next year, what other vits could he take in addition to the multi one.s

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The more commonly taken combined multivitamins for men include Wellman, Zita West and Marylin Glenville products. Some clinics recommend seperate vits at high doses including Vit C, E, zinc selenium, L-carnitine. Can't really recommend one over the other I'm afraid as no direct head to head studies have been done. Try reading through the Men's boards on FF as there are quite a few posts discussing vitamins and effects on sperm count.

Personally we used Marilyn Glenville vitamins and it did seem to improve Dh's analysis results but we still didn't get a natural BFP. Mind you it was a trial getting Dh to take them as they are like horse pills  

All the best for your  future treatments  

Maz x


----------

